# Obviously Diamond in foal to Elvis White Diamond



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi All.. Yes I know Ive been gone forever...

So a year or two ago I posted about Breeding My Dream Foal

This mare is the granddaughter of the 1st two horses I learned to ride and how to show... Mind you this dates back 22 years.. Her Grandfather died in a fire and I loved Roanies CocoMan dearly.. Can you imagine a Palomino stallion that an 11 year old kid could handle at anytime... He was awesome.. Now her Grandmother Jessica Lange was the TRUE Handful.. None the less. Lucy aka Obviously Diamond is in foal to Elvis to create a Palomino great grand baby of Coco and Jessica... After several thousand dollars she is in foal and Im happy


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

*Jessica Lange*

Great grand ma.. Bunny Bee Two blood


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

*Roanies Coco Man*







This is the beloved horse of my youth who has inspired me to create a Palomino


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

*2 yr old Roanies Coco Man*

Two Eyed Jack, Otoe etc - He was a Top 25 Palomino Color Class Winner


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Beautiful mare. 

I have a question tho, do note I have no idea on colors, but what if the foal isn't a palomino? 

From my understanding there is never a 100% guaranteed that a foal will be palomino. 

If the foal isn't palomino is it still desired? Or will you sell it and rebreed?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Rain Shadow said:


> Beautiful mare.
> 
> I have a question tho, do note I have no idea on colors, but what if the foal isn't a palomino?
> 
> ...


The OP has a 25% chance of getting a palomino from this breeding (chestnut x palomino). The only way to guarantee a palomino when one of the parents has no cream gene would be to breed the chestnut to a cremello (two cream genes), because the cremello parent would always pass on a cream gene, since it has two. If both parents were palomino, there would be a 25% chance of the foal being a chestnut, a 25% chance of it being a cremello, and a 50% chance of it being a palomino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Elvis White Diamond is a cremello. The foal will be a pally.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Elvis White Diamond is a cremello. The foal will be a pally.


I was under the impression that the last picture was of the stud. My bad. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Elvis White Diamond is a cremello. The foal will be a pally.


 I though so, ;-) there's only two guaranteed foal color possibilities that I know of cremello to chestnut is always pally and chestnut to chestnut with always be chestnut.


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

She is in foal to Elvis White Diamond. 100% Guaranteed pure gold


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

HorseLovinLady said:


> I though so, ;-) there's only two guaranteed foal color possibilities that I know of cremello to chestnut is always pally and chestnut to chestnut with always be chestnut.


There are other color guarantees but only if you know the color genetics of the horses you are breeding. You can guarantee a black foal from a black to black breeding IF one of the black parents carry two black genes (EE/homozgous black)

You can also be guaranteed a black foal from a black to chestnut breeding if the black parent is homozygous black and the chestnut parent does not carry agouti. 

You can get a foal color guarantee with nearly every color you can think of if you have the right genetic makeup between both parents. :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> There are other color guarantees but only if you know the color genetics of the horses you are breeding. You can guarantee a black foal from a black to black breeding IF one of the black parents carry two black genes (EE/homozgous black)
> 
> You can also be guaranteed a black foal from a black to chestnut breeding if the black parent is homozygous black and the chestnut parent does not carry agouti.
> 
> You can get a foal color guarantee with nearly every color you can think of if you have the right genetic makeup between both parents. :wink:


 Good info I knew it too, I was referring to those colors who hadn't been color tested. ;-)


----------

